# Whatever happened to the 'plantfinder'???



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I found an old thread which said it was 'broken' after a forum switch. Is is now dead and buried??
It was such a great resource.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It is dead.
They made it a flat list which makes it impossible to interact with. You can only 'search' it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @mistergreen 

I used to refer to the plantfinder at least a few times a month, now for the last year or so I seldom visit the pages. The decision by management to make the change was short sighted and basically destroyed a very useful and valuable resource.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @mistergreen
> 
> I used to refer to the plantfinder at least a few times a month, now for the last year or so I seldom visit the pages. The decision by management to make the change was short sighted and basically destroyed a very useful and valuable resource.


The Plantfinder was built using Flash. It's an unsupported tech that hackers use to attack users so it's best not to use it.
They would have to build it from scratch which I don't think they can. I use Tropica's website for searching plants now. It's very similar to the old Plantfinder.


----------



## cowboyathome (Feb 8, 2005)

mistergreen said:


> It is dead.
> They made it a flat list which makes it impossible to interact with. You can only 'search' it.


How can I access this "flat list"?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

cowboyathome said:


> How can I access this "flat list"?


here Plants


----------

